# Field cultivator



## Tina (Oct 13, 2018)

I have a 7 shank field cultivator and need to replace 3 shanks. In order to remove the bolt, I need to remove the springs. Is there a tool or best way to get the springs off and then reattach them after I buy the new shanks? Picture of the spring is attached.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Just looking on pictures google I'd be tempted to try to take the tension off the springs by pulling the shank forward (comealong, old toplink with a chain or hook attached to either end. I figure with the tension off, it is more likely to come apart easily. Post some bigger pics and more angles would help.
You might also ask the place you plan on getting the replacement shanks from.

New to me- but it looks fairly straight forward. If you know the brand and number of your cultivator - might even find a manual for it on line with parts diagrams.

Good luck.


----------



## Tina (Oct 13, 2018)

The shanks are coming from Agri Supply and so far I haven't spoken to anyone with that kind of knowledge. 

Can't take the tension off because of a stop that is welded on the implement.

Here are some more pics.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 13, 2018)

Brand is Reggie Equipment and they are no longer in business.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems to me that there should be a stop bolt that you could remove once you have a little pressure on the shank to tension the spring. Then let the pressure off and should be able to change out the the now loose shank or a spring if you wish.
You say that a stop is welded on the implement to prevent you from putting pressure on the shank? I don't have one of these so I'm just trying to see how the mechanics of yours works.


----------



## Tina (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes that is correct it is welded. We pried the spring off, but it was difficult and dangerous.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't know if this will work in your situation but we changed a spring on a hay rake . This is a little haywire but we stretched the old spring and put wooden wedges in it and then released the pressure to take it off. Then the new one we stretched with a come along attaching between two tractor and put in wedges and reanstall the new spring.
Good luck


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are all the stops welded?!? How about using a small chain block to hook onto the rear of the frame and the cultivator tine and pull it back carefully to stretch the spring, then wedge the spring with wedges or spikes to keep the springs long enough to to get enough free play in the tine to release the spring from the pin ends of the spring keeper. Kind of like dozer966 was saying. Then reverse the procedure to reinstall the new tine. Be careful whatever you do.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, on further investigation into your cultivator, I see you can't use the frame to pull the tine back, but you could use a post or another piece of equipment. It may be easier of you had the cultivator hooked to your tractor to keep it stable.


----------



## Tina (Oct 13, 2018)

I can pull the tine back with a large pipe (we call it a cheater bar). But then I was unsure how to keep the spring stretched. We can try putting wedges (like rebar?) in between the spring coils. That should keep it loose enough to remove. I suppose we could leave the rebar in until we replace the tines and reinstall the springs. This just might work!

Thanks everyone, I will update the post as we continue the repair. Thankfully we do not need the cultivator until spring, fall planting is complete!


----------



## Tina (Oct 13, 2018)

All the springs are off! We used a tire tool. It's a part of our tire changer, see photo. 

Thanks for all of the advice!!


----------

